# just a nice old bottle



## madman (Jul 6, 2012)

dug this years ago never seen another have you??????????????


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 7, 2012)

very nice...


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice color, interesting bottle.

 PD


----------



## logueb (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice bottle and color.  Just hurts my eyes to try to read the large letters.  That's the way things look when I have a migraine.  great bottle.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 11, 2012)

wow thats one horrible logo[] You wonder what people were thinking there.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Mike,

 Found a tidbit for you:

 "Toledo University Pharmacy Graduates 
 Toledo, O., June 22 --The following graduated in pharmacy at the recent commencement exercises of the Toledo University: RF Hale, MA Yost, HL Chollett, HA Vollmeyer, Eva A Chilcote, EJ Samsel, *LM Hanf*, CJ Schindler, ER Myers, AW Gillig." Pharmaceutical Era, 1907.

 This may be the son.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 11, 2012)

One more tidbit, Mike,

 By 1919 they had relocated:

 "LM Hanf, druggist, runs a pharmacy at 2120 Broadway. Home, 235 University Blvd." 1919 Toledo City Journal.


----------



## T D (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes, it is a little rough on the eyes, but a VERY cool bottle.  I likey[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 11, 2012)

What were they thinking... and how much do you want for it Mikey?? [8D]


----------



## T D (Jul 12, 2012)

> What were they thinking... and how much do you want for it Mikey??


 

 ditto that ^[]


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 12, 2012)

Great bottle and fantastic color.  Nice job Mike.


----------



## madman (Jul 14, 2012)

THANKS GUYS FOR ALL THE KIND COMMENTS AND INFO! SORRY ITS NOT FORSALE


----------

